# agave nectar  where to find it?



## Andrew (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi

I had a look in the local supermarkets  no joy  -  I could not even find anyone who could say if the kept it.

what area in a supermarket is it kept in??


----------



## vince13 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sainsburys have it in stock (our local one on the Hankeridge Estate Park in Taunton anyway).  It's kept  by the honey, golden syrup etc.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 28, 2011)

This is the one Sainsbury's sell, or you can buy it one-line here:http://www.groovyfood.co.uk/thingswemake/agavenectar.html

There is some controversy because of the way it is made and some is high concentration fructose so it may affect your BG levels.

You may find this article interesting:http://www.grist.org/article/2009-04-10-agave-sweet


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 28, 2011)

Some super markets sell it as do health food shops.
Another tastier and low GI sweetener is Sweet Freedom.
http://www.sweetfreedom.co.uk/ Holland and Barrett sell it 

Try looking nr the honey section for algave nectar or even the sugar section.


----------



## evilcat (Aug 28, 2011)

They stock it in Waitrose as well - in the cooking bit with the flour and dried fruit.  That said though, I bought a bottle and the couple of times I used it my levels shot up.  The agave went to the back to the cupboard and I stuck with Splenda


----------



## Andrew (Aug 29, 2011)

*Thankyou for the information*

Hi

Thankyou for the information -  I will have a look and think


----------



## beckyex (Aug 30, 2011)

I found some in Asda (South West) by the breakfast cereal.
x


----------



## MrsSharpwaa (Sep 2, 2011)

Our local Tesco stock it but they have it with all the "free from" foods.


----------

